# Sony is closing its e-book store



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Emails have been sent out to Sony Bookstore customers. Sony is closing its e-book store. Peoples accounts will migrate to Kobo. If you have purchased now is the time to download your e-books from Sony just in case there is a glitch or some books are not found at Kobo.

The announcements I have seen are all related to the e-book store but Mobile Reads is speculating that the T3 will be the last Sony e-reader as they are shutting down their PC division and focusing on phones and tablets. 

Just an FYI


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not surprised that they are dropping ebooks. They were among the first to offer ebooks, albeit at hardcover list prices, and they pioneered eInk screen adoption, if I recall correctly. They just never seemed to be interested in actually selling ebooks. I'm glad they have some sort of deal with Kobo, I'd like to see Kobo be a bigger player in the market.

Just one more area where they failed to compete. They lost the VCR format battle, the portable music device battle, and now the ereader battle.

Of course, after the famous Sony rootkit scandal, Sony is at the top of my list of companies where I will buy from a competitor if there is a satisfactory alternate. I can hold a grudge for along time.  


Mike


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They were the first large company to manufacture an e-reader but there were smaller companies making e-readers back then. They were poorly marketed and expensive, more expensive then the K1 when it came out and always a step or two behind in price and features. For example, the T3 was recently released without a front light (Sony's initial attempt at front lighting was a disaster). I want to say that they were the last to include WiFi on their devices. 

So far it looks like the bookstore and devices will remain open outside the US and Canada but we will see how long that lasts.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got an email yesterday. I put the Kobo App on my iPad. Tomorrow, if I remember, I'll download my books, which are not many books.


----------

